# my other animals



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww they are both very cute. 

I tried to talk my hubby into a bunny last weekend. Well I guess I didn't REALLY try, mentioned it is prob. a better way to put it. He didn't say No, he didn't have to LoL. He just sort of looked at me like my hair had just turned green and my head had done a 360 right before his eyes. 

Poor guy. We live in a zoo as it is.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

very cute!! Your bunny is beautiful!! 


Wonderpup~~does a day go by that you dont try to convince hubby of a new addition?? Very funny!!:tongue:


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Awww they are nice what breed is the bunny??looks like a rex?beautiful


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes. The bunny is a rex!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds like my house! 2 horses, 4 dogs, fish tanks and frogs, 2 cats, one 5 yr. old boy, and one big husband! LOL:loco:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> Wonderpup~~does a day go by that you dont try to convince hubby of a new addition?? Very funny!!:tongue:


Sometimes it does. Sometimes I'm to busy to think and I forget too. I am currently working on project turtle, I wanted another turtle. Had a slider turt in highschool named Bob, he was the meanest little turd ever, but I loved him. Bawled my eyes out when he ran away from home.... (long story)


----------

